# JavaScript (ECMA) Fehler



## Sunchezz (18. Jan 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich versuche momentan über HtmlUnit auf eine Seite zuzugreifen, und dort daten zu verarbeiten, letztendlich klicke ich dort auf einen Button, der eine Javascript Methode aufruft.

Nachdem ich bei dem Zugriff auf den Button eine Exception bekam, habe ich versucht die ScriptMethode direkt aufzurufen, selbes Ergebnis.

Fehlerlaut:

```
EcmaError: lineNumber=[16] column=[0] lineSource=[null] name=[ReferenceError] so
urceName=[script in (websitename) from (1
2, 31) to (134, 10)] message=[ReferenceError: "gatherFormData" is not defined. (
script in (websitename) from (12, 31) to
(134, 10)#16)]
```

So, das ist der genannte Fehler.
Ich habe mal versucht die gleiche Seite mit Firefox zu öffnen und nebenbei die JavaConsole laufen zu lassen, das interessante ist, das in der Console genau der gleiche Fehler angezeigt wird, allerdings werde ich trotzdem auf die Seite verlinkt!
Heist Firefox umgeht diesen Ecmafehler irgendwie... (und die Seite funktioniert trotzdem einwandfrei).
Wie kann ich das mti HtmlUnit schaffen?
Hat da jemand ne Ahnung?


Danke schonmal für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Sunchezz (29. Jan 2011)

hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## kay73 (30. Jan 2011)

Sunchezz hat gesagt.:


> mit Firefox zu öffnen und nebenbei die JavaConsole laufen zu lassen


Eher die Fehlerkonsole, oder?


Sunchezz hat gesagt.:


> ```
> [ReferenceError: "gatherFormData" is not defined. (
> ```





Sunchezz hat gesagt.:


> , das interessante ist, das in der Console genau der gleiche Fehler angezeigt wird, allerdings werde ich trotzdem auf die Seite verlinkt!


Mal mit Firebug drangegangen? Der Fehler tritt u.a . auf, wenn die Methode einen Sytax Fehler enthält.





Sunchezz hat gesagt.:


> hat niemand eine Idee?


Äußerst schwierig, wenn Du die URL der Seite nicht postest.


----------



## Sunchezz (9. Feb 2011)

also in meinem Firefox 4 gibts ne extra java Console...^^
ist aber bestimmt ähnlich...

das hab ich mir schon gedacht das es sein Syntax fehler ist, aber wie zum henker kann ich das denn umgehen wenns kein fehler von mir is?


----------

